# Router plane making



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Help anyone,

A couple of years back, I had seen an article in a woodworking magazine, I don't remember which one, about making a Router plane; it also included info on making your own router blades out of used Allen keys. I'm not sure if it's Woodsmith Mag or Popular Woodworking.

Anyone's help is greatly appreciated.

Pete


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Pete

Here is a link to one on my website:










Old Woman’s Tooth (OWT)

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

